
What Is the Future of PHP? - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/what-is-the-future-of-php-d8d217624eea
======
gravypod
I currently work in a PHP shop and the engineering culture here is that
"you'll never need anything other than PHP". I think a lot of people take
their past successes with a tool and use them to predict the future. This
leads people into super specialization which is not good. When i came to this
company I needed to write some data analysis code and the engineers had
assumed I was going to do that in PHP with their favorite framework.

I had never experienced this one tool for all mentality and I don't
understand.

PHP works as a tool. Laravel, Lumen, Symphony are all miles ahead of what PHP
used to be in the 5.* days. But when it comes down to it I see no reason to
use that tool.

PHP's great benefits (edit, reload, repeat) are now provided by many
languages. PHP can't participate in a lot of existing tooling (gRPC server,
daemons, JIT compilers). PHP is obviously being beaten out of the top
languages in the tiobe index. Juniors don't always know PHP (it's Ruby,
python, and JS now).

While it works, there's no reason I see to use it.

------
j0057
So according to w3techs.com, four out of every five websites are built in PHP.
Based on nothing but my gut feeling, that seems like a high estimate.

~~~
anticodon
All the production PHP code that I've seen in my life has been extremely bad
and buggy. I have just assumed that PHP is a language that proliferates bad
programming practices and made myself a promise that I will never ever work
with PHP.

And if every four out of five sites were indeed coded in PHP, the www would
collapse.

